# Why won't my cat go outside?



## Doug and Doris (May 9, 2017)

We rescued two cats from the RSPCA 6 weeks ago and they've both settled in really well, still getting used to each other but both seem very happy and loving.

Doris took a little while to settle so we kept her in for longer than Doug but after 2 short visits outside she gained confidence and if we let her out at night, she'll be gone for 6-7 hours and comes back very happy and relaxed, it's been really good for her mood. She's not keen on going out during the daytime though..

Doug settled quicker and so we let him outside sooner (after he'd been pawing at the front door consistently!), he explored a little and came back when we called him so we trusted him to come home. It became routine that he would go outside for around half an hour and would disappear for that time before coming home. 

Unfortunately, Doug only has one eye and after an intense grooming session, scratched very near to the old wound and opened it up meaning we had to put him in a buster collar while the wound healed. We kept him inside on the vets advise while he had the collar on. Since he's had the collar taken off he's not interested in going outside, he loves to run to the door but will stand in the doorway and look out. We've given him encouragement to step through the doorway but he'll just sit outside the front door until we open it again.

Yesterday, he went for a small adventure after we refused to open the door for him (he'd only been outside for 5 minutes) but when he came back in half an hour later, he went straight to the litter box and did his business.

He's very clingy to us which might be a result of his history and being scared of neglect, but when he first went outside he was very confident and was in a great mood when he came back in and was always doing his business in our garden (which I much prefer to it being in the house!), what can I do to encourage him to go out for longer? He's lazy but needs to get some exercise in and he's getting really bored being in the house all the time...I know he feels better for going out but I don't know how to get him to do it. Is it a tough love tactic where I put him outside and ignore his crying? Or is there another way?

I'm out at work for most of the day so I could let him out in the morning but I don't want him to be crying outside my house all day until I get home in the evening... for his sake and my neighbours!

I want both of my cats to enjoy the outside world as much as they appeared to initially and give them the exercise and stimulation they need. Help please!


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I wouldn't shut Doug out of the house or force him to go outside if he doesn't want to. He may have decided that he wants to be indoors full-time but may fell a bit insecure outside with only having one eye and need time.

If he decides to be an indoor cat, many cats are and they can get the exercise and stimulation they need.

Follow his lead would be my advice.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Please don't refuse to let your cat in. He may decide another house is more to his liking.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

cows573 said:


> I wouldn't shut Doug out of the house or force him to go outside if he doesn't want to. He may have decided that he wants to be indoors full-time but may fell a bit insecure outside with only having one eye and need time.
> 
> If he decides to be an indoor cat, many cats are and they can get the exercise and stimulation they need.
> 
> Follow his lead would be my advice.


Completely agree  Never force him to go outside. If he chooses not to in my view that's not a bad thing. Just ensure there is always a litter tray down in the house. A one eyed cat is at risk of so many dangers outside. Just let him do what he feels comfortable doing.


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

I am probably not the best person to respond to your post as my cats over the years have been strictly indoor cats, although I would never criticise other people with their outdoor cats, however a couple of things struck me with your post, is it possible that you want outdoor cats for your own convenience and are trying to convince yourself that they feel better having been outside for a length of time? because you are always going to need litter trays even with cats who spend a lot of time outdoors, they might just come in to use the litter tray and then go back out again!

You have only had them for a very short time and with that and poor Doug having an issue with his wound, he is bound to be feeling a bit vulnerable and I am not sure letting them out during the night is a good idea, so many dangers out there! but as I said my experience is having indoor cats so perhaps those with outdoor cats are better able to comment.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Doug and Doris and welcome 

If I had a cat with only one eye I expect I would much prefer him to stay indoors. He may cope very well with only one eye but the fact he is at somewhat of a disadvantage outdoors where good vision is very important to an animal, in terms of their safety from predators as well as traffic. It sounds as though Doug has lost a lot of confidence to go outdoors and feels safer indoors.

If you feel Doug could not adapt to living happily indoors then a good compromise would be either to fence in your garden with special cat proof fencing so he can't get out, or to build an enclosed run for him which he could access through a cat flap on the back door. There is a sticky on the Cat Chat Board which you may find useful to read. NB. it is lengthy thread, LOL. . Either of those options would be safer for him than to be free roaming.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.211361/


----------



## Doug and Doris (May 9, 2017)

Thank you all for your advice, I'll continue what I'm doing and let him lead with what he wants to do.

Ironically, he went out 4 times for 10/15 minutes each time tonight and then for just under an hour, he's now back on the sofa having cuddles with me.

If I had it perfectly, he'd be indoors all the time as I miss him when he's out, but the more settled he's getting the more bored he seems, just such a lovely cat I don't think he can always choose what he wants to do.

Thank you all ❤


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Have you tried playing with him and entertaining him when he's in?

I have 3 permanently outdoor cats, 4 indoor/outdoor cats with free access to outdoors (no access to litter tray), two, at the moment, permanently indoor cats... Luckily, they are both young and are entertaining each other, but even so, one of them is desperate to go outside and we are struggling to keep her in....


----------

